# Army.ca Christmas Message 2017



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Dec 2017)

I wanted to take this opportunity to wish our visitors a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays. I hope this time finds you with loved ones and some time to unwind and relax. 

It has been an eventful year at Army.ca, with some significant server upgrades, important security improvements, and of course, The Big Change.

Overall I feel we have made some big steps forward in 2017. Server stability has improved greatly, with crashes and server downtime significantly reduced.

I also believe that the overall tone and "feel" of Army.ca has improved. I recognize that change will not come overnight and we still have work to do, but I believe we are on the right track. Our mandate is to operate in an open and transparent manner, ensuring all Staff actions are fair and accountable. I firmly believe this is key to promoting professional, engaging discourse. 

We are on track to break 100 million page views this year, and we have broken our previous record for most online with over 2,500 folks browsing at the same time on 14 June. This reaffirms that Army.ca remains relevant and important to the Canadian defense community. 

Looking forward to 2018 and beyond, we have several key projects in various stages of planning. These will continue to increase the security and usability of the site.

The biggest challenge moving forward will be to solicit honest and constructive feedback from our users. We must not operate in a bubble, and in order to ensure we remain relevant, we must keep in touch with our users, their needs and their frustrations.

To that end, I encourage all Army.ca visitors to take a moment and consider how we can make this community even better in 2018. Feedback can be posted here or sent to me directly. While I can't guarantee that all suggestions will be actioned, they will all be considered.

Thanks for making 2017 a great year, and here's to what is shaping up to be a great 2018. 


Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays
Mike


----------



## SeaKingTacco (24 Dec 2017)

Merry Christmas, Mike. 

Thank-you for all that you do to continue to make this the primary market place of ideas for the Canadian Forces.


----------



## RocketRichard (24 Dec 2017)

Thanks Mike.  I agree that the discourse has become more civil and that the personal attacks against each other and public figures has lessened, however we can improve as this is an excellent site for information and discussion.  We as serving and former members of the C.F. need to remember that we should try to reflect the values and ethos of the military and Canadian society.

Merry Christmas to you Mike, the staff of Army.ca and you and yours.


----------



## Karel Doorman (24 Dec 2017)

merry Xmas Mike to you the .Ca team and offcourse your beloved ones.

And offcourse the same for all the visitors and members on here.


----------



## Bass ackwards (24 Dec 2017)

A heartfelt Merry Christmas to Mike, the membership here and to the entire CF extended family.

All the very best in the new year.


----------



## mariomike (25 Dec 2017)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Trueprince2 (25 Dec 2017)

Merry Christmas to everyone and their family's , may 2018 be a year full of joy and happiness


----------



## Scott (27 Dec 2017)

And as a shameless plug, because Mike won't do it: if you have some extra scratch laying around from Christmas bottle returns, why not pony up for a subscription. It will make you feel awesome!

My simple message: thanks for your patience as we started plowing new ground. I've gotten a lot of feedback and it's all been valued. 

All the best for the season, and for 2018.

Cheers


----------

